# Knee cap bones?



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

A woman at the kennel club suggested that we give Bogey knee caps to help with his terrible plaque. We've never really fed him bones because raw hide makes me nervous and marrow bones are too rich for him. He seems to love these, but my question is how much of them is he supposed to eat? 

After gnawing all the good stuff off he seems to be over them, but I thought they were 100% digestible. Anyone know? I don't want to throw away and waste a ton of them, but there is no point in leaving them around the house if they are done with.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up. Sorry I dont know anything about the knee caps


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I never heard of knee cap bones...what are they?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you mean the knuckle bones?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe? They sell them at Menard's as knee caps. They are kind of the size of knuckle bones.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I think she probably meant knuckle bones. You can usually find them at the grocery store. My Vons sells them already packaged in meat trays labeled "soup bones" and usually are either mostly knuckles with maybe a marrow bone thrown in. If you ask the butcher they may be able to just give you some knuckles if you don't want marrow bones too. 

One note, only give RAW bones. The one you pictured above is a smoked bone that you can find at Petco or something, and those are no good! Cooked bones can splinter and really damage the digestive tract, not to mention those smoked bones are stinky and can be quite messy! The raw soup bones will be kept in the freezer or refrigerated meat section at the grocery store and that's what you will want to be looking for. Raw bones will be 100% digestible but I usually throw them away when they get to be small enough that choking is possible. 

I give them to my dogs all the time and they really do help to keep their teeth nice and clean!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

My question is whether or not these are totally digestible. Can he eat the entire thing or should I throw it away at some point?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> My question is whether or not these are totally digestible. Can he eat the entire thing or should I throw it away at some point?



Bones are entirely digestible. But as I said in my last post, it's a good idea to throw them away once they get to be small enough that choking is possible.


----------

